
FRP in Rust, still a bit early - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/functional-reactive-programming-in-rust-affebba6ebeb#.mjy56n5s5
======
erkose
> The Rust Evangelism Strikeforce tries to convince web programmers to care
> about their cult.

~~~
andrew-lucker
If Rust ever breaks out of just Servo, I'd be pleasantly amused. Somehow I
could never imagine a Node programmer suddenly reaching enlightenment and
choosing to take on the burdens of "ownership checking" willingly.

Rustaceans are called that for a reason, and that usually involves some level
of PTSD from multithreaded C++ security audits or worse. Pick your poison.

~~~
steveklabnik
We have a lot of Node people successfully using Rust; npm even uses Rust in
production these days.

(It's also being used in production outside of Mozilla, last I counted we had
over 50 companies on our "Friends of Rust" page.)

